# MSCOREE.dll nicht gefunden! - und ich sage euch, sie ist doch da!



## Kreon (22. Februar 2007)

Habe gestern das Programm Steuer 2006 installiert. Bei Programmstart kommt die Fehlermeldung: MSCOREE.dll nicht gefunden.

Die besagte Datei habe ich auf der InstallationsCD des Programms gefunden und mal ins Verzeichnis ..Windows\\System eingefügt --> wenn ich nun das Programm starte passiert gar nichts, keine Fehlermeldung kein gar nichts
Dann habe ich die Datei direkt in das Programmverzeichnis von Steuer 2006 eingefügt, mit dem gleichen Ergebnis! Nichts passierte.
Dann habe ich die eine Datei gelöscht und nur noch die .dll im Programmverzeichnis gelassen und umgekehrt. Nichts passierte.
Habe ich alle MSCOREE.dll wieder gelöscht kommt wieder die alte Meldung: Datei nicht gefunden.

Das gleiche habe ich heute morgen noch mit einer MSCOREE.dll aus dem Internet ausprobiert. Mit dem gleichen ernüchternden Ergebnis.
Auch im Verzeichnis Windows\\System32 hat sie sich nicht wohl gefühlt.

Was könnte ich noch ausprobieren?

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## Herbboy (22. Februar 2007)

- ist das programm für dein betriebssystem geeignet?
- hast du das verzeichnis für die installation selbst gewählt? wenn ja, dann versuch mal das standardverzeichnis
- stört vielleicht ein virenschutz?


----------



## Kreon (22. Februar 2007)

Herbboy am 22.02.2007 18:03 schrieb:
			
		

> - ist das programm für dein betriebssystem geeignet?
> - hast du das verzeichnis für die installation selbst gewählt? wenn ja, dann versuch mal das standardverzeichnis
> - stört vielleicht ein virenschutz?



Systemvoraussetzungen sind erfüllt, es wurde bei der ersten Installation das vorgeschlagene Verzeichnis gewählt bei der zweiten ein eigenes (in beide Fällen das gleiche Problem). Virenschutz war während der Installation aus (auch die Firewall), beim Programmstart jedoch immer aktiviert. Das könnte ich also noch testen, aber das wäre ja ein sehr schlechtes Programm, wenn es an Antivir liegen sollte!


----------



## MartianBuddy (22. Februar 2007)

Kreon am 22.02.2007 18:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Systemvoraussetzungen sind erfüllt...


Auch die .NET Framework-Version?

Die "mscoree.dll" gehört zur "Microsoft .NET Runtime Execution Engine".

Event. musst Du nur das .NET Framework updaten.


----------



## Kreon (22. Februar 2007)

MartianBuddy am 22.02.2007 20:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Kreon am 22.02.2007 18:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
.. und wo bekomme ich das her?


----------



## LordMephisto (22. Februar 2007)

Kreon am 22.02.2007 22:27 schrieb:
			
		

> .. und wo bekomme ich das her?


z.b. hier:
http://www.chip.de/downloads/c1_downloads_18033068.html

oder direkt bei Microsoft.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Februar 2007)

LordMephisto am 22.02.2007 22:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Kreon am 22.02.2007 22:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




oder auch über die updatefunktion, benutzergesteuert und dann optionales software. 

braucht man auch für das catalyst control center


----------



## Kreon (23. Februar 2007)

Thx, ich werd's morgen gleich testen!


----------



## Kreon (23. Februar 2007)

Vielen Dank, daran lag's!


----------

